# The End of the 25 Gallon Learning Process



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

That looks great! Nice depth effect.


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Definitely a work to be proud of. Nice success!


----------



## THE V (Nov 17, 2011)

No such thing as a finished product with plants. They are always changing.

Looks very nice.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Amazing tank. Wish my 25 gallon would have looked that nice when I used to have one.


----------



## Nazdaq (Mar 25, 2015)

looks great! is this your first tank?


----------



## Sub1117 (Sep 21, 2014)

Yes, this was my first. I used my first tank more as a trial and error scape to teach me what works, how to trim, growing conditions, etc.


----------



## jasa73 (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks awesome! Time to set up another tank!


----------



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

That's a lovely tank. The plants look so lush and thick. 
Good luck...


----------



## arunawick (Apr 2, 2015)

wow!!
so many variants of plants & growing them together


----------



## Irish-n-Zwack (Aug 10, 2015)

Sub1117 said:


> After about 10 months more or less of trial and error, I'd say the finished product looks quite decent!
> 
> Taken with my iPhone 4s


This is absolutely lovely! I'm envious. You should be very, very proud of your accomplishment .


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Very nice indeed! Now on to the next project! 

Any general tips you learned that could be helpful to others?


----------



## livebearer (Jun 4, 2006)

i am so hoping after 10 months of working with my tank that it looks even half as good as this one! you did a wonderful job for your first time...shoot ive been atempting planted tanks for a while now and mines looks nothing like this beauty! good job!


----------



## chillwill007 (Dec 28, 2015)

Wow amazing. I have to go through your build thread and try and get my tank to look like yours


----------

